
Show HN: A list of short, available .app domains - chaosmachine
https://minus.app/
======
chaosmachine
Side note: as I was building this, I discovered that Google (the owner of the
.app registry) seems to have banned registration of a bunch of interesting
domains. This includes most swear words, street drugs, etc. Also on the list:
gene.app, bacteria.app, pigeon.app, lens.app, and glove.app. Google Glove
anyone? :)

------
anonfunction
Some I checked were already taken and others were "premium" domains.

~~~
chaosmachine
Most of the shorter ones are "premium", unfortunately, that's just the way
Google has priced them. I was able to get minus.app for about $60, though,
roughly the same as a "non-premium" .io domain.

Which domain were you trying? About 30 have already been registered since I
posted this, but it takes about 10 minutes for them to disappear from the
list.

